# A quick review : Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)



## csshih (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey All,

a quick comparison for those who are curious about Thrunite's XP-G Dropin.

I got my hands on this one from jake25 over at the MP.
here's the interesting thread: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202189

now available at battery junction! http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-p60-r5.html






hm, unlabled box. these are R5 XP-G Dropins




















the dropin itself (the brass part) is oddly enough, cylindrical. most dropins are more trapezoid-ish on the bottom





headshot of the Cree XP-G












the thrunite throws better than the 47s Ti quark 123^2 tactical 

using the peak function on my luxmeter (extech HD450)

thrunite XP-G dropin 9.37 peak
47 123^2 TI quark 5.35 peak
Lumensfactory D26 LED Dropin 10.53 peak
Dereelight 3SD WG OP 11.28 peak





















a runtime with my new meter!




runtime stopped early, but there is a pretty low mode that will go on for quite a bit. when the discharge was stopped, voltage after resting was at 3.2V.
Yes, that hump is real, I tested 3 times (trying to get the meter to load data) with the exact same results every time!

*Outdoor Beamshots

*compare with other lights here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=235171

ThruNite XP-G Dropin (Lumensfactory SP6 host) *1x18650*















The ThruNite XP-G Dropin has the cleanest beam profile of all the P60 dropins I own. It also has a very large hotspot (due to the use of the XP-G with its bigger die), which would make it less of a candidate as a thrower. The output and efficiency, though, is no slouch. This is currently my favorite dropin... one of the brightest and most efficient dropins you can get without venturing into the MC-E dropins, which will have a donut hole in the beam, and get very hot very quickly.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: A quick look and comparison: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin*

cool.
the reflector looks identical to the SF 80lumens SSC drop in module.


----------



## csshih (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: A quick look and comparison: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin*

oh? the reflector only fits XP-Gs/XP-Es.


----------



## jake25 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: A quick look and comparison: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin*

outdoor beamshots please


----------



## csshih (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: A quick look and comparison: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin*

Sorry -- couldn't get beamshots yesterday. Will get them tonight.


----------



## csshih (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: A quick look and comparison: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin*

see first post for outdoor shots!


----------



## JakeGMCHD (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: A quick look and comparison: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin*

How's the run time on this module?


----------



## csshih (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: A quick look and comparison: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin*

added runtime and outdoor beamshots.
thank you all for waiting!


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

csshih, would you say this module is worthwhile if you already have some bright dropins? What's your overall viewpoint?


----------



## csshih (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

Among my dropins, this would be the one I'd use in my edc, as it has the smoothest beam and good output. But, if you don't care about beam quality as much or care about the wider hotspot, I am unsure as to if you should upgrade or not.
There is noticeable output gain, yes, but it isn't the most noticeable. (blame how our eyes perceive light)

I would definately recommend the dropin over others if someone needed a new dropin.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

Good output? :thinking:
Thrunite XP-G R5:





Dereelight CL1H 1SM-2 R2





PS. Your Deree 3SD WG has very nice tint.


----------



## csshih (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

typo! I think that dropin might be the 3SD WH R2. anyways..
well, it's somewhat hard to tell how bright the dropin is from beamshots. 

for example, if you compare the dereelight, then the malkoff:







it would appear that the dereelight is quite a bit brighter than the malkoff due to the beam profile... even the flood of the dereelight appears brighter?
according to MrGman's lumens testing thread, the dereelight dropin maxes at:
DereeLight 3SD WH R2-High___215__turn-on
and the malkoff at:
Malkoff M60________________220__warm
(by the way, I'm using the MD-2 host, which should allow even higher output because it has no glass window to reduce output.)

now check out the thrunite:





the hotspot of the thrunite appears (I think) wider? (somewhat harder to tell.. the malkoff was aimed too low)

now, toss in the 990mAh driven titanium quark:



wider, dimmer hotspot, brighter spill.

or even compare those close range photos I took. the thrunite at close range appears to be brighter than the 4sevens quark. :thinking: then again, the quark has a slightly bigger hotspot.

total output is always hard to actually test. you should just choose dropins by their beam profile. :shrug:

either that, or my batteries were low when I took the shots. :shrug:
I'll redo them when I have the chance.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

Whats the current draw at the tailcap, using:
1x18650
1x18650-IMR
2xRCR123

??


----------



## csshih (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

Hmmm I never thought to check that. *1x18650: .94Ah 2xrcr123a: .47Ah
* in comparison: ti 123^2 quark: 2xrcr123a: .47 ah

this is on a cheapo dmm


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

This is a good review csshih. I'm looking forward to getting hold of one of these myself. I was just thinking, there might be a few factors which could explain the unexpected differences in brightness of the beamshots.

- The pictures were taken at different times. The pictures with the greener healthier grass would appear dimmer as the reflectivity of the grass is lower.

- Was the ground wet? This would greatly reduce the reflectivity of everything. The footpath looks much darker in 2 of the pics suggesting that it is wet on those pics and dry in the others.

- Were they shot with the same camera? Different cameras apply different image processing and have different response to colours, so even thought they were shot at the same exposure value (shutter-speed/aperture/ISO), the apparent brightness of the beamshot would not be constant.


----------



## csshih (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*



monkeyboy said:


> - Was the ground wet? This would greatly reduce the reflectivity of everything. The footpath looks much darker in 2 of the pics suggesting that it is wet on those pics and dry in the others.



I thought about the camera portion.. all the pictures have been used with the same camera and lens..
..BUT, I did not think about the ground being wet.

yea, the grass is wet. 

I was planning on redoing all the beamshots sometime. looks like that time might be coming soon.


----------



## outersquare (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

heh saratoga with their city laws banning street lights sure does make for some nice pitch black backyards..


----------



## csshih (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

except that everyone always has their front lights on... plenty of light pollution 

hey.. you in saratoga?


----------



## outersquare (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

lol i wish i was high roller like that

i had some buddies from college that grew up there, i visited the city once or twice, that is the first thing that stands out, how dark it is, lol.


----------



## csshih (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

curses, my quest to find a saratoga cpf member hath failed again.

plenty o' san jose members, though :thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

What would you say the overall output is out the front? Does it have a tight hotspot for throw junkies like me?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

I'd estimate mine at 300 lumens out the front in a Solarforce L2. The beam doesn't have a tight hotspot. In fact, the hotspot extends to the distance of the Cree rings of my Fenix TK11 R2. Beam has no artifacts or rings in my sample.


----------



## Vernon (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

So CSSHIH, is the Thrunite unit noticeably brighter than the Malkoff M60 to your eye? If so, how much brighter: 20%, 30%?


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: A quick look: Thrunite's XP-G R5 Dropin (Beamshots, Runtime, Comparisons)*

well, MrGman tested my dropin..

Malkoff M60________________231__turn-on____________2 primaries____________Surefire 6P host_______________,
Malkoff M60________________220__warm,_____________2 primaries____________Surefire 6P host_______________,
Malkoff M60________________235__turn-on____________2 AW ICR123__________Surefire C2 Centurion host_______,
Malkoff M60________________218__warm _____________2 AW ICR 123_________Surefire C2 Centurian host_______,
Malkoff M60________________276__turn on____________2X17500 LI____________NO BEZEL Solarforce L2 +1 ext.__,
Malkoff M60________________245__warm_____________2X17500 LI____________NO BEZEL Solarforce L2 +1 ext.__,
Malkoff M60________________240__turn on,___________2X17500 LI____________w/nonCren BZL Solarforce L2 +1 ext.
Malkoff M60________________215__warm_____________2X17500 LI____________w/nonCren BZL Solarforce L2 +1 ext.
Malkoff M60________________212__turn-on____________2 primaries____________Solarforce L2 host_____________,
Malkoff M60________________202__warm_____________2 primaries_____________Solarforce L2 host_____________,

Thrunite XP-G____________260__turn on_________2X17500________Solarforce L2 host AR coated glass.
Thrunite XP-G____________251__60 sec,_________2X17500________Solarforce L2 host AR coated glass.


----------



## bkumanski (Dec 5, 2009)

No beamshots from me (I'm still working on where to do them and play with the camera a little first), but I just installed my dropin in my CL1H V4. One of the first things I noticed about the dropin was the emmitter was a little off-center. With the OP reflector, it really isn't an issue and the beam is smooth and huge. I got to thinking...I have a SMO reflector for the Dereelight pills and the Thrunite screws right in and it holds without the spring!

I must say, I do like the beam with the SMO reflector better. It has very dim rings and the huge spill of the XPG makes up for it and the SMO reflector gives it more of that "reach out and touch someone" feel. :twothumbs
I'm gust wondering if the hotspot would be tighter with a better centered emmitter or if I'm just being picky. I'll try to get some shots to demonstrate soon and get some input on whether to get a new dropin or not.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 5, 2009)

bkumanski said:


> I just installed my dropin in my CL1H V4.



Can this drop in work in the CL1H without the outer spring? I haven't bought one yet because I want to know if it can take advantage of the better heatsinking offered without the spring (the drop in bottom would be touching the flashlight body directly).


----------



## divine (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice review! Looks like I'll have to get one of these sometime. It might bench the IMR setup I have in my winter coat. 

It looks like a very light orange peel reflector, which seems perfect for this emitter.

Comment: What you are reading with your DMM is A (Amps), not Ah (Amp Hours).


----------



## bkumanski (Dec 6, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Can this drop in work in the CL1H without the outer spring? I haven't bought one yet because I want to know if it can take advantage of the better heatsinking offered without the spring (the drop in bottom would be touching the flashlight body directly).



It needs the spring if you use the Thrunite reflector but there is a little gap left between the head and body. With the Dereelight reflectors, no spring is needed. Really, the Thrunite OP is on the mild side, but it seems to reduce the throw considerably over the SMO, more than I expected. With the SMO, it still has the same spill, just the hotspot is changed.


----------



## outersquare (Dec 6, 2009)

that plastic washer is a pretty ingenious way of centering the LED


----------



## bkumanski (Dec 6, 2009)

outersquare said:


> that plastic washer is a pretty ingenious way of centering the LED



Except it really doesn't center...Mine is pretty far off.


----------



## sims2k (Dec 7, 2009)

So guys....Thrunite P60 or Gene's Malkofin P60 dropin.... ? Need a new drop-in for my Solarforce L2. Thanks.


----------



## Vernon (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been using Gene's M60 in my Surefire C2 for the past eight months and have grown to love it (especially with the attached FM34 diffuser). The M60 has a nice balance of throw and spill, but the spill is definitely different compared to the spill I grew used to with my Fenix lights (which have a more defined circular spill). The eight degree optic creates a more gradual and less defined flood/spill around the hotspot. The most standout feature of Gene's drop-ins is the heatsinking...pretty amazing. I run mine for extended periods and the head of the light is simply warm; never hot. 

I just ordered the thrunite xpg drop in for my 6P, so I'll try to post some comparison shots if I can find the time.


----------



## porschefan (Dec 8, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ordered two items including the ThruNite XP-G R5 drop in upgrade for a SureFire G2Z. Upon receipt of my order the ThruNite upgrade was defective. I contacted the store and they informed me that I would incur the shipping costs to send the defective item back to them. Upon speaking with a manager I was told "That's our policy". 

I am appalled that I'm expected to spend more money to return a defective product. Apparently it's my responsibility to make sure they send product that works the first time. 

I won't be suggesting them or doing business with them or ThruNite again. I'll stick to doing business with companies that stand behind the products they sell. I'll be contacting ThruNite to let them know about this as well.[/FONT]


----------



## Vernon (Dec 8, 2009)

Who did you order the drop-in from? Lighthound.com?


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ordered two items including the ThruNite XP-G R5 drop in upgrade for a SureFire G2Z. Upon receipt of my order the ThruNite upgrade was defective. I contacted the store and they informed me that I would incur the shipping costs to send the defective item back to them. Upon speaking with a manager I was told "That's our policy". [/FONT][/QUOTE]
plenty of stores I know do that :sick2:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]


porschefan said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I won't be suggesting them or doing business with them or ThruNite again. I'll stick to doing business with companies that stand behind the products they sell. I'll be contacting ThruNite to let them know about this as well.[/FONT]


there will always be bad models that leak out to every product..


----------



## ThruNite (Dec 8, 2009)

porschefan said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ordered two items including the ThruNite XP-G R5 drop in upgrade for a SureFire G2Z. Upon receipt of my order the ThruNite upgrade was defective. I contacted the store and they informed me that I would incur the shipping costs to send the defective item back to them. Upon speaking with a manager I was told "That's our policy". [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I am appalled that I'm expected to spend more money to return a defective product. Apparently it's my responsibility to make sure they send product that works the first time. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I won't be suggesting them or doing business with them or ThruNite again. I'll stick to doing business with companies that stand behind the products they sell. I'll be contacting ThruNite to let them know about this as well.[/FONT]


 HI. Porschefan. I got your mail this morning I got up, and I'll try to call you from HK, but failed. SO I send you mail. we are responsible company. we always consider user's feeling. Meanwhile. we must respect the dealer policy. So No problem. If you are sure it can not fit your E2Z. you can send back to dealer. We'll pay the shipping charge.Ok? I'll ask the batteryjunction to help us deal with it !

no worry. we are here!!! 

Iam very sorry for inconvenience caused to you !


----------



## porschefan (Dec 9, 2009)

ThruNite - Thank you for standing behind your product. I've emailed you back and am looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Vernon (Dec 10, 2009)

I got my Thrunite unit in the mail today and have tested it outside against my E2DL and Malkoff M60. I dropped it in my 6P and had no problems with my unit. Outdoors, it doesn't seem as bright to my eye compared to the M60 and E2DL mainly due to the fact that the Thrunite's hotspot is so large. I actually like a large hotspot though because it's more useful for closer to mid-range applications. It has a slightly greener tint comparatively.

I also did a ceiling bounce test and it seems to put out about the same total output as the E2DL and M60. If anything, my 200 lumen E2DL is a bit brighter (just barely). 

All in all, it's nice to have a reasonably priced drop-in as an additional option, but I'm definitely not blown away by the total output. Now time will tell if Thrunite truly makes quality units that last over the years.


----------



## ThruNite (Dec 11, 2009)

Vernon said:


> I got my Thrunite unit in the mail today and have tested it outside against my E2DL and Malkoff M60. I dropped it in my 6P and had no problems with my unit. Outdoors, it doesn't seem as bright to my eye compared to the M60 and E2DL mainly due to the fact that the Thrunite's hotspot is so large. I actually like a large hotspot though because it's more useful for closer to mid-range applications. It has a slightly greener tint comparatively.
> 
> I also did a ceiling bounce test and it seems to put out about the same total output as the E2DL and M60. If anything, my 200 lumen E2DL is a bit brighter (just barely).
> 
> All in all, it's nice to have a reasonably priced drop-in as an additional option, but I'm definitely not blown away by the total output. Now time will tell if Thrunite truly makes quality units that last over the years.


 
I hope we can accompany you so many years like what we say: Guiding you through the night. come on !!


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 4, 2010)

Quick question for anyone looking...

How is the fitment in the SF 6P and the SF M2?

also, How is the tint... Cool Blue, Neutral White, Warm White, or the dreaded XP-G Green?

Thanks


----------



## ThruNite (Jan 5, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Quick question for anyone looking...
> 
> How is the fitment in the SF 6P and the SF M2?
> 
> ...


 
can fit p series and C series light of surefire. 

Tint will be different according to the shipment, but I think it is not Green!


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Craig,

MrGman purchased a Thrunite XP-G drop-in of his own after testing yours and said this in his thread:

"The XP-G that I measured at 260 OTF lumens belongs to CSSHIH. Mine only put out about 230 OTF lumens. His was noticeably brighter than my Malkoff M60s and mine is about on par. I was sadly disappointed but its still an all around good module. I am wondering if they at Thrunight (put the h back in there when you write it) cherrypicked the one they sent to CS for review. Mine was purchased run of the mill from Lighthound dot com. I was tempted to buy 10 and test them all, keep the best and sell the rest but didn't. I was hoping they would be more consistent." (MrGman)

It know there are variances from one LED to the next, but 30 less lumens I guess it is identical to M60 or we can get lucky and get a lumen blaster like yours at 260 OTF.

Regards,
bigC


----------



## ThruNite (Jan 5, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> MrGman purchased a Thrunite XP-G drop-in of his own after testing yours and said this in his thread:
> 
> ...


 
I think that the tint is not same. IF the LED is not same lot. the difference is same. so I think we'll make the LED consistent, but as you know, the first LED often not consistent.,but We'll try


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 5, 2010)

ThruNite said:


> I think that the tint is not same. IF the LED is not same lot. the difference is same. so I think we'll make the LED consistent, but as you know, the first LED often not consistent.,but We'll try


 

Hi,

I noticed these drop-ins are 1A variants. Are you going to do a 1.2~1.4A version? What about low power ones designed for the Javelin 2 AA hosts? Tenergy cells can really handle the current too.


bigC


----------



## csshih (Jan 5, 2010)

yikes.

this module actually didn't come from thrunite directly.. a couple were bought by jake25 (sbflashlights) as he wanted to carry them, and he sent one to me to see how it would compare. (jake25 didn't have enough funds or the MOQ to get the dropins). So, it couldn't have been thrunite cherry picking, and ol' jake25 doesn't have enough hosts himself to compare  (they're all with his shipping guy elsewhere)


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 29, 2010)

Can someone confirm that this drop-in definitely doesn't have strobe modes...I'm about to place an order if it doesn't have strobe modes.


----------



## csshih (Apr 29, 2010)

this one does not have strobe.


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 29, 2010)

csshih said:


> this one does not have strobe.



Thanks. I just ordered it. I blew up a XP-G and ordered a Uniquefire L2 which arrived today...with a defective emitter...ugh! I'm sure DX will take it back but I'm not in the mood for more DX waiting.

Good to know that since I'm going to be paying 3 times the DX price at least I can have something without strobes and with a lower low (if this one works)!


----------



## mikedsokc (Oct 7, 2010)

Does this drop-in work well with a single 18650 or is it best to use two 16340's? Thanks.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have the low voltage (max voltage at 4.2v @ 1.5a) the output easily beat out my Olight M20 R5 ( slightly ) maybe i should post a beamshot later .


----------

